# Wood-Fired Outdoor Ovens in Dubai??



## saucepan (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello!

Does anyone know where I can find outdoor wood-fired ovens in Dubai? Typically such an oven would be used for cooking pizza, but you could cook other things as well.

I saw some portable ovens in Dubai, but they are generally clay ovens and I'm not too comfortable with their size and quality. I'm looking for a permanent oven, built with fire bricks for high performance and longevity. Can anyone guide me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## outdoorman (Jul 12, 2015)

Call Grill Stone in Sharjah, I think they will have what you need... 
06 5422 702


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

saucepan said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find outdoor wood-fired ovens in Dubai? Typically such an oven would be used for cooking pizza, but you could cook other things as well.
> 
> ...


There is a fair choice at the Dubai Garden centre on the SZR near MOE. You'll need deep pockets there though or really like pizza etc 😋


----------

